

What Colors Mean in Different Cultures [Infographic] - thinker
http://visual.ly/what-colors-mean-different-cultures

======
georgemcfly
That visualization is not very readable. It's neat looking, but kind of
horrible. A regular2d grid with countries across the top and meanings down the
side would be wat easier to read, especially you wouldn't have to look up what
the letters/number mean.

------
andrewcooke
fascinating. i can't find any subject that includes both red and blue. and the
most consistent seems to be "truce" (white).

most varied seems to be 4 colours - death, happiness, intelligence (all
muted!), love, respect, wisdom. perhaps those are simply the most
popular/general/global concepts and so have more entries?

